# John Deere 756 Project



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am almost finished w/my 2- 955's and about 6 months back got a great deal on a JD 756. I could not find the 756; but according to tractor data; the 755 was built from 1986-1998. It has about 20+ HP. Anyone own or have owned one of these?


----------

